# Tips for bringing pup to beach???



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Didn't know where this post would fit in, but I was curious as to some advice/precautions for bringing my pup to the beach for the first time. It will be his first time to the beach 
-We live in Massachusetts
-Will go to beach before they open to public

So the sand will not be scorching hot, but what else should I look out for or pack etc... for our trip??? No experience with this type of adventure so far so anything is appreciated ! 
Thanks all!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Depending on the beach, keep a close eye on what your puppy picks up. Some beaches are nice and clean, others have trash and old food that he could easily pick up and swallow before you can get to him. 

I would keep a harness and line on him if he wants to swim past where he can touch bottom. It's easy for a puppy to get tired and the waves to overwhelm them. 

And as much as possible try to interrupt and keep him from drinking ocean water - it can make him dehydrate VERY quickly. I had to interrupt mine a couple times because he seemed to think it was just funny tasting water. But all that extra salt was not good for his tummy. Have LOTS of fresh water on hand and offer it often or keep a big bowl by your beach supplies and bring him back to get a drink often. I see some people that just have the little dog bottles and sometimes they forget and go awhile between offering water breaks.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I got a little round cooler in the fishing section of our local store to take water to the beach for my dog. I just unscrew the lid, let her drink, then put the lid back on to keep the water cool and clean. But, like Pax8 said watch to make sure the pup doesn't pick up anything -could turn out to be jelly fish or some other bad thing. Bird poop is not good either so if there are lots of seagulls, watch for the poop to make sure the pup doesn't lick it. Since you are in Massachusetts I don't think you have to worry about it being too hot yet but later on in the summer watch the pup closely to make sure it doesn't overheat. Drinking salt water will give the pup the runs so be careful on that as well. Other than that, have a great time and don't forget to keep a leash on the pup.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

No waves is better. (if possible in the US).
Warm weather is better. (Makes the dog feel comfortable in the water.. Wants to cool down in the heat. - more positive experience, than freezing in cold water).

Dont force him into the water.
Play on the shore.
See how brave the dog is. Make sure it is having fun.
Sit in the shallow end and let the dog come to you to play. 
Make the experience positive.

Good engagment with the dog helps, that the dog wants to be near you.
So as you go deeper over time, the dog wants to follow. 
If dog starts swimming immediately don't let them swim for too long. Hold them in the water so they feel secure with you.
Never make them panic... Its like introducing a little human child to swimming. A negative experience will not help.
many puppies can actually swim right off the bat.. No lessons required. Just make it their choice, not yours.

Go in slowly. make sure dog feels comfortable.
Bring lots of fresh water and make sure there is shade.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

if by any chance you plan to use a quick release prong collar now or in the future at the beach (all our beaches are leash only) also connect the leash to the regular collar. if a quick release mechanism gets caked with sand it will fail. the only time i had a failure before was at the beach.

i hate the beach. hate seagull turds, sand, wind, among other things.


----------



## Reef LeDoux (Feb 21, 2015)

*Reef goes to the beach everyday, since he was 8 weeks.*

I Live walking distance to the beach. So its a HUGE part of my GSD's life ie. the name REEF lol 
We go rain or shine every single day.
They love chasing the waves on rough days and swimming on flat days. The only thing I would warn about is, dont let your dog drink the water. Salt water in a small dose can give them diarrhea and in VERY large amounts can be life threatening. Bring a bucket and a jug of fresh water. everything is natural. They love to chase the birds, run through the water, dig and roll in the sand. Your dog will have a Blast good luck!!


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Just get a 10m leash and hook him to a harness and let him play with the sand and water. Do watch out for trash. Bring a floating toy with you and see if your puppy will play in the water but do monitor him, as puppies tire much faster than adult dogs and aren't as good swimmers, but its a good exercise in confidence building.

Bring water so the dog can drink and a towel as well, paws become sandy and need to be cleaned or you'll get a ton of sand in the car. When you get home, give your dog a good rinse to wash away the salt as it will dry the skin, shampooing is not necessary.

Don't worry too much about beach diarrhea, it takes a rather significant amount of saltwater for that to happen but just to be safe, do not let your dog into the car until his butt explodes. I guarantee it pretty much happens the first time the dog ever plays in the sea. Subsequent trips they learn not to drink seawater so they don't get diarrhea.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

nezzz said:


> Just get a 10m leash and hook him to a harness and let him play with the sand and water. Do watch out for trash. Bring a floating toy with you and see if your puppy will play in the water but do monitor him, as puppies tire much faster than adult dogs and aren't as good swimmers, but its a good exercise in confidence building.
> 
> Bring water so the dog can drink and a towel as well, paws become sandy and need to be cleaned or you'll get a ton of sand in the car. When you get home, give your dog a good rinse to wash away the salt as it will dry the skin, shampooing is not necessary.
> 
> Don't worry too much about beach diarrhea, it takes a rather significant amount of saltwater for that to happen but just to be safe, do not let your dog into the car until his butt explodes. I guarantee it pretty much happens the first time the dog ever plays in the sea. Subsequent trips they learn not to drink seawater so they don't get diarrhea.


My dogs get diarrhea often at the sea..
We swim/play for long tho.


I would say more likely than not it will be loose.. Sometimes full diahrea


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

My dog and beach always equals diarrhea. Bring poo poo bags and rags. He thinks it's fun to bite the waves.

He hates big waves. I suspect it's the sound of them crashing on the beach which can get pretty loud. I generally have him on a long line unless there is no one around. We have a couple of dog beaches and they are off leash designated but there are so many idiots there we generally go really early and not necessarily to the dog designated sites. No one around so there is no one to complain.

Bring more water than you think you will need then double that amount.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow, you guys are so lucky! To be able to take your dog to a beach, let him play in the water with you. There are very few public places here to do that .. So jealous!


----------



## Traveler's Mom (Sep 24, 2012)

Debanneball,

If it's any consolation, my dog hates to swim. Chasing birds is his thrill.


----------



## nezzz (Jan 20, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> My dogs get diarrhea often at the sea..
> We swim/play for long tho.
> 
> 
> I would say more likely than not it will be loose.. Sometimes full diahrea


I think its swimming technique. Of course if you're playing in the water for a long time the likelihood of diarrhea is higher. I find the limit for my girl before she gets explosive butt is about 60 mins of exposure to seawater. She's got really good swimming technique and keeps her head above the water so she doesn't swallow the water. She also doesn't bite the waves.


Debanneball said:


> Wow, you guys are so lucky! To be able to take your dog to a beach, let him play in the water with you. There are very few public places here to do that .. So jealous!


The beach is a 20min walk from my house. Its almost a weekly affair for me. Its 10km of beach so I can chose the most secluded spot and let her loose there


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

nezzz said:


> I think its swimming technique. Of course if you're playing in the water for a long time the likelihood of diarrhea is higher. I find the limit for my girl before she gets explosive butt is about 60 mins of exposure to seawater. She's got really good swimming technique and keeps her head above the water so she doesn't swallow the water. She also doesn't bite the waves.
> 
> The beach is a 20min walk from my house. Its almost a weekly affair for me. Its 10km of beach so I can chose the most secluded spot and let her loose there


Yea I will spend at least 3 hours of not longer.
It's about a one hour drive away for me.

Still driving to the beach with a puppy..
Diahrea is common. So something to look out for. And to try avoid especially with a puppy.

With my dogs it can include swimming for long periods. Fun..
Playing fetch. Barking at waves. Barking at a strange rock in the sea getting hit by waves.
Dunking his head in to pick up a rock under water.

So many ways to get the runs.
I think they have too much fun for me too worry too much.

Keep them well hydrated on fresh water. Diahrea settles.. Even had timesi would go daily.
I don't think its a big danger for death as some1 said before.
I guess I let them interact with that environment.
The should know not to swallow or drink by now..
I don't like babying my dogs too much from a natural environment.

The long hours around the sun also plays a role.
I have certainly got the runs from the sea before.


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Looks like once my boy's paw is healed up we will be heading to the beach before the warm weather comes and its a free-for-all with people! I will bring a ton of water (I like the cooler idea). I can already picture my boy chasing the seagulls now as he is not a huge swimmer. Thank you all for your responses you guys are great


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

jaudlee said:


> Looks like once my boy's paw is healed up we will be heading to the beach before the warm weather comes and its a free-for-all with people! I will bring a ton of water (I like the cooler idea). I can already picture my boy chasing the seagulls now as he is not a huge swimmer. Thank you all for your responses you guys are great


Great that you are waiting for it to heal.

Also know about bacterial/staph infections. Especially in your area.
Its a danger for open wounds. Especially in those private beaches, people don't go to, and is likely where you will take dogs.

Staph Infections - Beachapedia


----------



## jaudlee (Mar 28, 2013)

Lykoz said:


> Great that you are waiting for it to heal.
> 
> Also know about bacterial/staph infections. Especially in your area.
> Its a danger for open wounds. Especially in those private beaches, people don't go to, and is likely where you will take dogs.
> ...


Yeah, he stepped on a piece of glass on a hike of ours last week and it is still healing up. I'd love some salt water therapy for his cut but not worth the risk!


----------



## MacD (Feb 8, 2014)

One thing that happened to my (then)5 month old GSD the first time I took him to the beach .. he ate sand while picking up his ball. It must have been a fair amount of sand as he had a heck of a time pooping it out. If it had been any worse I would have had to either give him something to help him pass it or a trip to the vets. 

The other thing is to make sure that he doesn't get his back fur too wet if you put him in an enclosed crate as water on the back can cause a sauna effect and your pup can overheat fairly quickly. 

When I take my dogs home after a trip to the beach, they both get a bath, as the salt water can cause skin irritations. 

I've had two leashes disengage as the sand got caked around the release clip and my little bugger got free .. good thing he is ball obsessed as his recall wasn't all that great at that age but his love for the ball made him come running. 

I love the beach time and it's worth all the mess and prep work .. bring lots of water as was mentioned, big bath towel and have a blast


----------

